# May 16th &May 17th



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Just to let you know I will have limited email and web access over the next couple of days. As I am off site working, I will be back in the evenings so will do my best to answer any queries then. 

All the best,


Johnny


----------

